# Facebook - Who DOESN'T Use It?



## Chris (Aug 13, 2011)

I just deleted my account, well it takes 2 weeks for them to delete it, I wasn't a big user anyway but I just got sick of it basically, logging in just to see a 'friend' that I haven't seen since school (LOL which was a long time ago) write on their wall that they just had a coffee or aren't feeling well or they are at some bar somewhere. Seriously, think about it, how pathetic have things become?

Just wondering if many other people think the same or, as I imagine, am I in the minority?


----------



## mad_at_arms (Aug 13, 2011)

Never have never will. I had a myspace, but an ex kept hassling me, so I deleted it. 
I don't have friends so a social platform like this has little appeal to me.*



*I do have friends just they are IRL.


----------



## Laghairt (Aug 13, 2011)

I value privacy way too much to ever have it.


----------



## Tassie97 (Aug 13, 2011)

I don't have it and I'm 14


----------



## pseudechis4740 (Aug 13, 2011)

Never been a member and never will


----------



## Wild~Touch (Aug 13, 2011)

I have snakebook


----------



## Gibblore (Aug 13, 2011)

I don't use it I think it is the biggest load of crap. And people need to get out more


----------



## AirCooled (Aug 13, 2011)

I had for a couple of weeks,Ex hacked my account,she absolutely did everything possible to bad mouth and screw me over, I couldn't prove it,I closed account,never go near it again.


----------



## ozziepythons (Aug 13, 2011)

I had an account, but the novelty wore off after a few months. Everyone posing for pics of themselves and uploading them as if they were famous and all that. 
I also try to keep different aspects of my life separate such as groups of friends, work colleagues, and so on. Therefore having a FB account was like putting everything personal into a newspaper about me that they all could read. I like having a buffer between social groups as I don't share everything with all of them. I don't want my worlds to collide!


----------



## kkjkdt1 (Aug 13, 2011)

Gibblore said:


> I don't use it I think it is the biggest load of crap. And people need to get out more



Totally agree with you Gibblore, i dont have fb and never will


----------



## snakeluvver (Aug 13, 2011)

I dont see whats wrong with it, since many of my friends live in Dubai its a great way for me to talk to them, otherwise we'd lose touch. Call me pathetic but I dunno what I'd do without it.


----------



## Smithers (Aug 13, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> I dont see whats wrong with it, since many of my friends live in Dubai its a great way for me to talk to them, otherwise we'd lose touch. Call me pathetic but I dunno what I'd do without it.



There's always Email or MSN messenger


----------



## snakeluvver (Aug 13, 2011)

Smithers said:


> There's always Email or MSN messenger


Funny thing is email has actually become a thing of the past, none of my friends use it! Plus FB chat is instant so its easier to have a conversation instead of write a huge thing and wait for a reply


----------



## Tassie97 (Aug 13, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> I dont see whats wrong with it, since many of my friends live in Dubai its a great way for me to talk to them, otherwise we'd lose touch. Call me pathetic but I dunno what I'd do without it.


good on ya

i dont use it but if you do i dont mind better off keeping in touch than losing friends


----------



## notechistiger (Aug 13, 2011)

Facebook has allowed me to keep in touch with many family members and old friends that don't have msn (checking a website every now and again is easier then downloading a program that none of your other friends use, imo). Facebook is a very powerful social media tool also.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Aug 13, 2011)

Hmmmm I didnt have it, now do.... Do I need it? no probably not.... I did suspend it for awhile(Ex drama) I dunno
I just kinda like it....although I dont generally use it to mark my toilet or coffee breaks lol 
C


----------



## Snakewoman (Aug 13, 2011)

My mother has recently got back in contact with a man she went to high school with about 35 years ago. They've been out about 5 or 6 times since then, they may never have found each other again if it weren't for facebook. I've made friends with a lady in San Francisco and we have great chats over facebook. The thing I don't like is how easy it is to make a new account, which also relates to how easy it is to make a new email account. I've dealt with heaps of trolls over facebook, they'll get their account disabled and then they'll be back 5 minutes later with a new one and the trolling starts all over again. :x A discussion board of a group I'm on has been disabled for months because of how bad the trolling was, and it didn't help that the group was 35 million + people and it wasn't moderated. Don't know who's stupid idea that was!


----------



## timantula (Aug 13, 2011)

i have it... and ive just met one of the most beautiful girls on there.... and shes a reptile keeper...


----------



## Joemal (Aug 13, 2011)

I have it and if there is too much dramas on it i just turn it off .Met heaps of people on there from here and around the world .


----------



## Renenet (Aug 13, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> I dont see whats wrong with it, since many of my friends live in Dubai its a great way for me to talk to them, otherwise we'd lose touch. Call me pathetic but I dunno what I'd do without it.



Not pathetic, Snakeluvver - unless I'm pathetic too! I have it because it's a good way to keep in touch with family and friends around the world. A lot of my family aren't big writers so I wouldn't know anything about them if they didn't post on Facebook occasionally.

I'm selective with my friends, don't post dumb status updates and have pushed my privacy settings as high as they can go. I've had no problems.


----------



## Pinoy (Aug 13, 2011)

+1 Renenet  

I use it to keep in touch with people I don't often see or speak to for a number of reasons and sometimes it's just easier to post on some ones wall rather than call them all the time lol. I'm also a mean photo uploader, I think its a great way to share things with friends. Also there are heaps of ways of selecting who does or doesn't see certain things on your profile etc. The way I see it, I don't mind people having a peak at what I do or where I've been because I don't have anything to hide anyway lol. As for other people not wanting to see stuff I post, they can simply block my stuff from their wall too.


----------



## Bec (Aug 13, 2011)

We both have it with seperate accounts. We find its a good way to talk to family and friends that dont live near by. We like to keep our private lives ours and not the rest of the fb worlds no we have all of our fb setting to customise so only the selected people can see what we write and the pic's we put up and so on. So yes we think fb can be a good idea Sometimes.


----------



## Waterrat (Aug 13, 2011)

It's sad when people have (or think they have) "friends" in the virtual world, they text each other ....... wow!
I prefer to have real friends I can shake their hands, see them, see them smiling, have a drink with them - to me that's real life. As far as I am concerned, facebook can go broke (I know it won't).


----------



## longqi (Aug 13, 2011)

Dead right about it never going broke Micheal

Facebook is the best selling tool out there
Far better and faster than Ebay with zero risk and zero fees
You can pick and choose exactly who sees what
You can select customers instead of just posting and hoping like on Ebay

I have a customer base of about 600 who are divided into groups 
Gives me a world wide selling tool at the touch of a button
Instant contact internationally and zero fees for the contact


----------



## KaotikJezta (Aug 13, 2011)

I have it but it frustrates the hell out of me. I preferred myspace where you didn't have to see every single stupid thing people on your friends list post. I mainly keep it as I have a gallery page for my artwork and my son is in the uk so cheap way of keeping in contact. But he has now deleted his page and I am wondering if it is worth keeping mine and putting up with the absolute rubbish people constantly post.


----------



## longqi (Aug 13, 2011)

Kaotic
Simply go to message settings and select the people and groups you want to see messages from
I just arranged for the best Balinese artist Ive ever seen to do a show in New York
All on facebook and never cost a cent
Ive previously sold about 10 of his paintings simply because of the world wide audience
But he is pretty good


----------



## Renenet (Aug 13, 2011)

Fortunately I don't have a lot of friends who post rubbish. I don't spend a lot of time on it either. For me it's a tool, not an obsession.

It can be great in times of natural disasters. I have a friend who was caught up in the Japanese tsunami. With Facebook he could let family and friends know that he was fine within hours. Without it there would have been a whole lot more worry for longer.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Aug 13, 2011)

longqi said:


> Kaotic
> Simply go to message settings and select the people and groups you want to see messages from
> I just arranged for the best Balinese artist Ive ever seen to do a show in New York
> All on facebook and never cost a cent
> ...


Haha, that would be almost everyone. That's great news for the artist.


----------



## snakeluvver (Aug 13, 2011)

It really doesnt bother me what my friends post, you dont HAVE to look at it?


----------



## Megzz (Aug 13, 2011)

i-snake said:


> facebook is the biggest load of crap to have ever existed, whatever happened to calling someone and hearing thier voice or keeping your private life your private life and not sharing it with the rest of the world, people who update thier status with things like so bored or i'm sick or just seen such and such, guess what? i don't give a rats ***, and niether does any other normal people, and also to the 16yr olds who cake on the make up and take risque photo's of themselves, you's all look like slappers and won't find someone who loves you like that, you'll just get passed round like a letter in class. idiots is all i can say.


Agree 100%... I deleted my Facebook ages ago and dont plan on making another. Created more problems than it was worth for me.


----------



## Renenet (Aug 13, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> It really doesnt bother me what my friends post, you dont HAVE to look at it?



True. But if there's too much garbage it makes it harder to spot the interesting stuff.


----------



## longqi (Aug 13, 2011)

The internet, including facebook, is just a tool
Albeit the most powerful tool in existence
Use it or abuse it
Its just like owing an electric drill or a hammer
Drill holes in walls or in your hand
Hit a nail or hit your head
Choice is up to you


----------



## HoffOff (Aug 13, 2011)

guiz facebook iz my life!!!


----------



## guzzo (Aug 13, 2011)

I hunt with a spear...what would I need facebook for when I have smoke signals? This forum is about as social as I get! I just want to grow a big beard and sit on a hill with my snakes!


----------



## Pinoy (Aug 13, 2011)

Even if you don't have fb, you have to see what closed minded people who call people they know nothing about, idiots. Just read this thread and many more on this site lol. Like Longqi said, it's what you make of it. Just cos you don't like it, doesn't make people that do, idiots


----------



## Reptile_Maniac (Aug 13, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> I dont see whats wrong with it, since many of my friends live in Dubai its a great way for me to talk to them, otherwise we'd lose touch. Call me pathetic but I dunno what I'd do without it.



Snakeluvver isn't the age minimun for facebook over 13! :?


----------



## AUSGECKO (Aug 13, 2011)

I will never open a FB account, my missus is constantly on it and at the same time whining that "this person said this and that person done that", way too much drama for my life.


----------



## Red-Ink (Aug 13, 2011)

Don't have it... never will. People have told me it's great to get in contact with people I haven't seen in ages, people from highschool and long lost friends.

My retort is: If they don't have my current phone number then we probably don't need to be speaking to each other anyway..... If we needed to stay in contact, they'd have my number.


----------



## Snakewoman (Aug 13, 2011)

i-snake said:


> by the way on the subject of girls taking dirty photo's and posting them, you do realise that the term online stalking is cause if you put up a dirty photo, some perve only needs some friends and then he looks at their friends and then some of their friends and so on and so on till he finds one of you young girls and then you've got some creep who knows what school you go to what job you have your habits and movements due to posting your daily doings, and he could be doing god knows what over your photo's and with your info and you have know idea someone is stalking you until you get grabbed one day cause you let slip all your habits and whereabouts, just remember friends have friends you don't know and they have friends you don't know so who's watching you right now, do you know?



If you edit the privacy settings friends of friends actually can't see your information, they would have to be *your* friend to see that, but anyone with half a brain in their head doesn't put up too much info about themselves in the first place.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Aug 13, 2011)

I don't use it, never will. But I know some individuals who have used it very effectively to organise smear campaigns, and unless the person smeared is willing to get down in the same gutter as the smearer, it's very difficult to defend yourself...

Jamie


----------



## Jen (Aug 13, 2011)

My teddy bear has an account.


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Aug 13, 2011)

Facebook has many evils in the wrong hands and yes it is largely pathetic. People need to get out and live a little. It's only good for finding old classmates and advertising...speaking of....check out the Stein Enclosures page on facebook.....haha


----------



## Australis (Aug 13, 2011)

Jen said:


> My teddy bear has an account.



So thats who that was D:


----------



## Joemal (Aug 13, 2011)

Jen said:


> My teddy bear has an account.



I'm sure that Teddy Bear was stalking me .


----------



## Jen (Aug 13, 2011)

Australis said:


> So thats who that was D:


You know you want to be his friend! I think from memory he has more fb friends than I do - some have written him actual snail mail letters...


----------



## snakeluvver (Aug 13, 2011)

reptilemaniac said:


> Snakeluvver isn't the age minimun for facebook over 13! :?


Yeah, so


----------



## -Peter (Aug 13, 2011)

I use it, it works well for me. I am able to organise things with people I know, keep in touch with friends and family here, interstate and overseas. Sure there is some crap but your posting here so your complaints are pretty well invalidated. Get a life or just get along.


----------



## Snakewoman (Aug 13, 2011)

There are idiots everywhere on the internet, unfortunately there's no getting away from it. I just wish you could delete people in real life


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Aug 13, 2011)

It's an interesting topic of conversation...

I'm doing an ICT unit at uni at the moment (I'm studying to become a high school teacher). A large proportion of the unit is based on social networking sites and how parents do very little to teach their kids about them, so it's up to teachers to tell students the damage social networking can do as well as ethical and privacy issues plus the positives social networking actually has. There is evidence to suggest that social networking should be brought back into schools for this reason - too many kids are leaving a damaging digital footprint that they know nothing about because it is rarely discussed. 

One of my assignments is to join twitter *shudders* and tweet regularly on educational topics such as bringing social networking into the classroom. There are a few schools that actually do use Twitter to discuss topics and the results of this has been really positive. You'd be surprised how many educational institutions and experts actually use twitter and promote it as a very useful tool. 

If it isn't for you, that's fine, but there is no denying that it's not going anywhere, social networking is here to stay for a long time, so it's better to educate yourself on it, particularly if you have children.

On a side note, I watched a tiny bit of a movie on Thursday night called Catfish, if you're interested about the ramifications of facebook and enjoy a laugh I suggest you check it out.


----------



## Pinoy (Aug 13, 2011)

Really, what's the difference between posting on fb and posting on a forum? Think about it...


----------



## grannieannie (Aug 13, 2011)

I had it years ago, but I think it's mostly for young people....it just didn't appeal to me after a short while.


----------



## Jen (Aug 13, 2011)

grannieannie said:


> I had it years ago, but I think it's mostly for young people....it just didn't appeal to me after a short while.


I have several friends - yes, I call them friends tho we have never met, I talk to them regularly, more so than people I know from school - who are in their 40's 50's 60s. My dad has an account and will be 70 next year (he also has a WoW addiction, but lets lot talk about that lol). Facebook is what you make of it, it can be a sleazy photo fest, or a place to have fun with like minded people (teddy bear has an account remember - just looked at his account and he has 50 odd friend requests). I play games and chat with my family who are 5000km away. I upload photos of my animals and keep in contact with reptile people world wide.


----------



## Pinoy (Aug 13, 2011)

This is one example of how Face book can be good.
It was just huge coincidence that it happened tonight lol.

and if anyone wants to know, the movie was pretty cool 

View attachment 213713


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Aug 13, 2011)

Pfft, You can hate FB all you want, But without it how would I remember my Friends and Family's B'day...


----------



## r3ptilian (Aug 13, 2011)

Never have, never will. As far as I'm concerned it is for people with no life, bullies, stalkers, kiddie fiddlers and people who like to report to the world their boring, drab and pathetic day to day goings on.
This is of course just my thoughts.
I'd rather spend time with my Herps or real family and friends.


----------



## Deb64 (Aug 13, 2011)

Pinoy said:


> Really, what's the difference between posting on fb and posting on a forum? Think about it...



Totally agree Pinoy..... Only difference is the people we talk to on our facebook are family and friends... We have no control in here who posts on our threads..... If it wasn't for facebook my 4 grown up children who live a few hours from me wouldn't be able to have so many updates on their little 3yo sister.... They all love seeing her pics and hearing about the cute funny things toddlers do... I get to see daily updates on my beautiful grandson too which helps fill the void of not being there with him regularly.... I have friends that I made when I joined my first herp chatroom REPCHAT years ago that are now not just cyber friends but great real friends and even though some live all over the country/world we can keep up with each others lives... not to mention being able to show each other awesome pics of any new herps any of us get....... Knock it all you like... But for some it helps keep family and friends close by...... It is a way more positive place to visit of a night than a lot of the forums I have seen  ....
Dont knock it if you haven't tried it I say


----------



## Jackrabbit (Aug 13, 2011)

I have an account but used it mainly for playing games. I haven't used it much in the past year though.


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Aug 13, 2011)

Deb64 said:


> If it wasn't for facebook my 4 grown up children who live 2 hours from me wouldn't be able to have so many updates on their lilttle 3yo sister.... They all love seeing her pics and hearing about the cute funny things toddlers do... I get to see daily updates on my beautiful grandson too which helps fill the void of not being there with him regularly....





.... Mum...?

My mum was born in 64, has a 3 year old daughter and grown up kids and one grandson and lives about 2 hours away from me....



lol ...mum... is that you???


:lol: wait.. no... my mum is petrified of reptiles... and she's not in Qld...


----------



## Deb64 (Aug 13, 2011)

equinny said:


> .... Mum...?
> 
> My mum was born in 64, has a 3 year old daughter and grown up kids and one grandson and lives about 2 hours away from me....
> 
> ...



LOL Too Funny


----------



## krusty (Aug 13, 2011)

never have had it and never will,i hate it and think it is a total waist of time and if you want to keep in contact with people just pick up a phone.my wife loves it and spends loads of hours on it doing nothing...jmo


----------



## Pinoy (Aug 13, 2011)

krusty said:


> never have had it and never will,i hate it and think it is a total waist of time and if you want to keep in contact with people just pick up a phone.my wife loves it and spends loads of hours on it doing nothing...jmo



Imagine my phone bill if I called my father and sisters in the Philippines, my uncle in London, my uncle in San Diego, in laws in Hong Kong and other friends in other countries as much as I chat to them on face book lol. 

I think the people here saying only losers and low lives use facebook are the kind of people you'd block on face book anyway lol. The ones that just abuse people for no reason and write stuff with not thought or content. JMO


----------



## grannieannie (Aug 14, 2011)

My (adult) kids (ages 36 & 38) are both on face book, they both live in different states from me and each other.....they won't have me as a....friend....because they don't want me knowing their business...LOL !! I don't think they have their father or each other as.... friends either !!! For the short time I was on it, I had my step kids as....friends....but the language they used when communicating with each other....every second word was the... F word....well, I just didn't like it so deleted them. If I want to communicate with anyone, I use the phone or email them.


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Aug 14, 2011)

My Nanna has facebook but I blocked her. I have my mum and my father-in-law though. I have cleaned up my act on there although occasionally I hide posts and photo albums from them so they can't see certain things. Actually, I have customised everything so only certain people can see certain things, most people see hardly anything. In saying that, I only have 150 friends, I think it's absolutely ridiculous when people have 400+ friends unless you're a business.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Aug 14, 2011)

Gibblore said:


> I don't use it I think it is the biggest load of crap. And people need to get out more


They do, but they take their IPHONES and update every 2 mins :evil:


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Aug 14, 2011)

With a face like mine... I didn't get past the title, let alone get to the "instructions"!

Blue


----------



## grannieannie (Aug 14, 2011)

equinny said:


> My Nanna has facebook but I blocked her. I have my mum and my father-in-law though. I have cleaned up my act on there although occasionally I hide posts and photo albums from them so they can't see certain things. Actually, I have customised everything so only certain people can see certain things, most people see hardly anything. In saying that, I only have 150 friends, I think it's absolutely ridiculous when people have 400+ friends unless you're a business.



LOL...you ONLY have....150 friends on FB....LOL but do you keep in touch with them all ??? I had several so called ...friends....on this site and once I accepted them I hardly ever heard from them again so I just deleted them, and don't bother with....friends....anymore. I'm ....FRIENDLY....with everyone, but can't see the point in having friends if you don't keep in reasonable contact....I'm not suggesting you don't keep in contact with yours, but certainly wouldn't be able to keep in contact with 50 let alone 150.


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Aug 14, 2011)

grannieannie said:


> LOL...you ONLY have....150 friends on FB....LOL but do you keep in touch with them all ??? I had several so called ...friends....on this site and once I accepted them I hardly ever heard from them again so I just deleted them, and don't bother with....friends....anymore. I'm ....FRIENDLY....with everyone, but can't see the point in having friends if you don't keep in reasonable contact....I'm not suggesting you don't keep in contact with yours, but certainly wouldn't be able to keep in contact with 50 let alone 150.



Compared to the average that is not many at all... I probably have 4 friends with less than that. I do keep in touch with the majority of them, I have a lot of family on there too that I can't really delete. A handful from high school, about 50 of them are people at uni, friends from climbing, friends from draining, friends from a parenting forum whom I have known for 5 years and regularly travel interstate to visit. I don't keep anyone useless on there and if I don't have contact with them in several months I delete them. Even then, if they are posting information that is useful to me (such as new drain locations to explore or when someone is going climbing and inviting others) I will keep them. 

I use facebook to my advantage, such as for surveying, my degree requires a lot of designing using a particular process where surveys need to be regularly conducted. Via facebook I can be in touch with 150 people at once, I would hate to go out and survey heaps of people individually! Imagine my phone bill!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Aug 14, 2011)

I use it, abuse it, love it and hate it. 
A bit like this place


----------



## grannieannie (Aug 14, 2011)

equinny said:


> Compared to the average that is not many at all... I probably have 4 friends with less than that. I do keep in touch with the majority of them, I have a lot of family on there too that I can't really delete. A handful from high school, about 50 of them are people at uni, friends from climbing, friends from draining, friends from a parenting forum whom I have known for 5 years and regularly travel interstate to visit. I don't keep anyone useless on there and if I don't have contact with them in several months I delete them. Even then, if they are posting information that is useful to me (such as new drain locations to explore or when someone is going climbing and inviting others) I will keep them.
> 
> I use facebook to my advantage, such as for surveying, my degree requires a lot of designing using a particular process where surveys need to be regularly conducted. Via facebook I can be in touch with 150 people at once, I would hate to go out and survey heaps of people individually! Imagine my phone bill!



LOL....well it sounds like you're a well rounded person socially and have it working to your advantage. Good on you.


----------



## snakeluvver (Aug 14, 2011)

Only thing I dont get is when people like some of my friends on FB have 1000 friends? Ive lived in 3 countries and gone to 4 schools and I dont think I know 1000 people.


----------



## shellfisch (Aug 14, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Only thing I dont get is when people like some of my friends on FB have 1000 friends?



That's because they are idiots and add randoms they don't even know...


----------



## Jen (Aug 14, 2011)

I add pretty much anyone who sends a request - I have added people for several apps, reptile people, and pagans. I have nothing in my profile that I wouldn't tell a complete stranger, so I really see no problem. I also don't care if people think I am an 'idiot'. If the person I add turns out to be a bible basher, freak etc, I can just delete them, which is a lot harder to do if you know them face to face. Grow up people and expand your lives, or not, no one really cares lol. Have a good one


----------



## MSD Reptiles (Aug 14, 2011)

I hate facebook... its the worst. Destroys relationships and is a complete time waster. Telephones, email, face to face... thats my preference to catch up with people.


----------



## Chrisy (Aug 14, 2011)

I dont have facebook and I never will. I know and dislike to many people from my past and that is where they are staying.......in the past. 

I am not going to give any one the opportunity to see or know who I am hanging out with these days or what I am doing, I dont care if they say 'but you can change your privacy settings so no one can see your page', whats to stop people opening a fake facebook account, your screwed if they do and your dumb enough to accept them as a friend. 

If I didnt talk to you back in the day why would I talk to you now or add you to my friends list and if you are a true friend you will know where to find me so that we can catch up face to face or on the phone or via emails. 

I am all for starting new friendships but there has to be common interests and face book is not a way of starting them, 'Oh I added you cos I liked what you looked like', how dumb is that.


----------



## snakeluvver (Aug 14, 2011)

W4NTED said:


> I hate facebook... its the worst. Destroys relationships and is a complete time waster.


Well Im fine, none of my friends hate me and we all still get along?


----------



## KaotikJezta (Aug 14, 2011)

W4NTED said:


> I hate facebook... its the worst. Destroys relationships and is a complete time waster. Telephones, email, face to face... thats my preference to catch up with people.


Actually,my son and his girlfriend broke up after 10 years because he caught her cheating on him with some guy in the US who turned out to be a total douche.


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Aug 14, 2011)

^^ Infidelity has been around a LOT longer than facebook....


----------



## camspeed (Aug 14, 2011)

Hypocrites. This forum is way worse than Facebook. At least on Facebook I know the people that will see my photos and read my updates. Here you all post for complete strangers to read. I work 12hr days, how am I supposed to call all my friends and family on the good old fashioned telephone when I barely get time to speak to my housemate in between cooking dinner, watching a bit of tv and sleeping? Using it to contact long lost friends and classmates is probably the least useful thing about it, which is what most of you think is it's only purpose.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Aug 14, 2011)

equinny said:


> ^^ Infidelity has been around a LOT longer than facebook....


True, but she would not have done it in the flesh, fb made it so easy and she didn't even see anything wrong with it.


----------



## Pinoy (Aug 14, 2011)

Hahaha!!! Lets blame facebook for our relationships going to poo. I wonder if I cheat on my missus or dog my mates, they won't really care as long as I don't post it on face book  I heard once you sign up to facebook it makes you want to do things you wouldn't do otherwise 

(Wasn't directed at you kaotik, just took me ages to type on my phone lol)


----------



## KaotikJezta (Aug 14, 2011)

camspeed said:


> Hypocrites. This forum is way worse than Facebook. At least on Facebook I know the people that will see my photos and read my updates. Here you all post for complete strangers to read. I work 12hr days, how am I supposed to call all my friends and family on the good old fashioned telephone when I barely get time to speak to my housemate in between cooking dinner, watching a bit of tv and sleeping? Using it to contact long lost friends and classmates is probably the least useful thing about it, which is what most of you think is it's only purpose.


I agree, it is most useful for keeping in contact with people you actually care about, long lost friends and relatives are long lost for a reason, if they meant that much to you they wouldn't be long lost.



Pinoy said:


> Hahaha!!! Lets blame facebook for our relationships going to poo. I wonder if I cheat on my missus or dog my mates, they won't really care as long as I don't post it on face book  I heard once you sign up to facebook it makes you want to do things you wouldn't do otherwise


Hey, I have facebook, I wasn't blaming it for all relationship break-ups, just in this case it did make it easy. Obviously there were other factors but it made it easy for her to "feel loved" as she put it without having to deal with said other factors.


----------



## Pinoy (Aug 14, 2011)

Read my edit kaotik, I can only type so fast on my phone lol. It was more for the people against facebook because it destroys lives and ruins relationships lol.


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Aug 14, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> True, but she would not have done it in the flesh



How do you know that? 



kaotikjezta said:


> fb made it so easy and she didn't even see anything wrong with it.



Doing it on a forum, via email, ebay, twitter etc etc would be just as easy. Don't blame facebook.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Aug 14, 2011)

equinny said:


> How do you know that?
> 
> 
> 
> Doing it on a forum, via email, ebay, twitter etc etc would be just as easy. Don't blame facebook.


To answer your first question, because she is way to shy, and to answer your second, yes that is true and as I said above, I wasn't blaming facebook, just happened to be the site she used. I don't know how you would do it on ebay.


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Aug 14, 2011)

I know two people who have met their partners via ebay. Only one couple via facebook and about 3 via forums.


----------



## snakeluvver (Aug 14, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> I don't know how you would do it on ebay.


Simple, you break up with them by placing an ad for a "stupid outdated GF" and send them a link to it.


----------



## Snakewoman (Aug 14, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Simple, you break up with them by placing an ad for a "stupid outdated GF" and send them a link to it.



Lol, oh dear!


----------



## hypochondroac (Aug 14, 2011)

Has anyone mentioned government conspiracy yet?


----------



## alrightknight (Aug 14, 2011)

No one uses MSN anymore, facebook chat killed it, no one emails friends facebook killed that to. I think its an excellent way to keep in contact with friends who you cant visit (interstate, overseas) with no hassle, no costs.


----------



## Bradchip (Aug 14, 2011)

I don't really get all the facebook animosity that happens. It's not like anyone is forcing anybody else to join, and if you do have it and don't like it, then it's easy enough to deactivate your account. 

I think it's a brilliant way to catch up with people you haven't seen in ages.


----------



## Tildy (Aug 14, 2011)

Yeah, chilax haters. No need for all that. I have real friends, problem is that a large group of them live in brisbane, some more in sydney, most of my family is in maitland and some more friends in melbourne. I got to talk to my half sister in mexico for the first time last year and see pics of her two girls and new baby boy. If not for facebook I would have not many friends. I am not at all rich so visiting face to face is a rare occurance and that rules the phone out since talking to them all all the time would blow my credit within a day. My bf lives 4 hrs away and while I and my friends do use msn, its still hard because you have to both be on at the same time. Facebook is like msn and email all in one but easier to use. How is email any more personal than facebook? Or msn for that matter?

Also, if you add someone you don't actually know then thats ur own silly fault if they end up being someone you hate who is trying to pester you. They talk about cyber bullying and stuff but if you actually use the block and delete options its not as big an issue. If they are creating alot of trouble take it to the admin and admin will delete them. Yes they can come back but keep getting them deleted. Cyber bullying and people causing issues is a problem but I think if people knew better how to use the medium that problem would decrease.

I get why people don't want to use it and yes alot of people write really stupid useless stuff on there but you don't have to knock the people that do use it.


----------



## saximus (Aug 14, 2011)

camspeed said:


> Hypocrites. This forum is way worse than Facebook. At least on Facebook I know the people that will see my photos and read my updates. Here you all post for complete strangers to read. I work 12hr days, how am I supposed to call all my friends and family on the good old fashioned telephone when I barely get time to speak to my housemate in between cooking dinner, watching a bit of tv and sleeping? Using it to contact long lost friends and classmates is probably the least useful thing about it, which is what most of you think is it's only purpose.


Well said.

Oh and talking about putting personal information on the internet -What is with the number of health related threads popping up here lately. Is this Aussie Pythons & Snakes or Aussie Online Medical Advice?


----------



## kawasakirider (Aug 14, 2011)

saximus said:


> Well said.
> 
> Oh and talking about putting personal information on the internet -What is with the number of health related threads popping up here lately. Is this Aussie Pythons & Snakes or Aussie Online Medical Advice?



There's an off topic section for a reason.



kaotikjezta said:


> Actually,my son and his girlfriend broke up after 10 years because he caught her cheating on him with some guy in the US who turned out to be a total douche.



Just curious, how does one cheat over FB?


----------



## KaotikJezta (Aug 14, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Just curious, how does one cheat over FB?


They met on facebook, cheating was done in chat and on webcam, guess it depends on your definitition of cheating but making plans and declaring vows online and on cam whilst in a relationship is cheating as far as I am concerned.


----------



## saximus (Aug 14, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> There's an off topic section for a reason.


The point - you missed it


----------



## kawasakirider (Aug 14, 2011)

saximus said:


> The point - you missed it



I didn't really. It's easier to ask a question about a personal matter to a random that doesn't know who you are then to a bunch of facebookers who you know IRL also.



kaotikjezta said:


> They met on facebook, cheating was done in chat and on webcam, guess it depends on your definitition of cheating but making plans and declaring vows online and on cam whilst in a relationship is cheating as far as I am concerned.



I'd say it's emotional cheating, and enough of a reason to break up over for sure.


----------



## daniel1234 (Aug 14, 2011)

Na not for me. Work with to many narcissists. Need to keep low profile.


----------



## Colin (Aug 15, 2011)

Pinoy said:


> Really, what's the difference between posting on fb and posting on a forum? Think about it...




Is the difference a couple of "lols"??


----------



## Pinoy (Aug 15, 2011)

Maybe one or two more hehe. 

Actually, here you can't really block individuals from seeing what you post and you can't block individuals posts from showing up in threads. So really, there's less privacy control on here than facebook lol.


----------



## unseen (Aug 15, 2011)

never have or will.


----------



## Deb64 (Aug 15, 2011)

Just putting a comparison out there...... In the beginning of the year when reptiles sales were at an all time low... I was having a huge reduction in my collection... I advertised my sale in reptile classified sites as well as on facebook....... The fist 2 days of posting my SALE add I had sold 28 pythons on facebook and 2 on a reptile site..... GO FIGURE 

Dont knock it just because it doesn't suit you..... Yoghurt doesn't suit me but I don't go around slanging off about it, I just stay clear of it lol

As for CHEATING...... That can happen at work, on a bus, at the supermarket, through the internet, at the pub... ANYWHERE.... But if BOTH partners are truly happy in the relationship in the first place then it will never happen ANYWHERE.......


----------



## KaotikJezta (Aug 15, 2011)

Deb64 said:


> As for CHEATING...... That can happen at work, on a bus, at the supermarket, through the internet, at the pub... ANYWHERE.... But if BOTH partners are truly happy in the relationship in the first place then it will never happen ANYWHERE.......


Geez Deb, you don't say. Try reading all my posts next time.


----------



## edstar (Aug 15, 2011)

i deleted it a while ago.. just a HUGE time waster


----------



## Deb64 (Aug 15, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> Geez Deb, you don't say. Try reading all my posts next time.



Yep I have read EVERY post... I wasn't being specific about your case... Just the CHEATING outcome in general as it has been mentioned in many of the posts here....


----------



## Bel03 (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow.....this was an......interesting read! :shock: I do have facebook & ive found it to be a 'love/hate' relationship......cause yes, while i can keep in touch with ppl that live afar & share photos of my babies with family that have yet to even meet them, i do also have some friends who post alot of CRAP! Its just one of those things, & when it gets to u, at least u can log out.....its a bit harder to do that if u are say face to face & someone starts talking crap......ummm excuse me while i just switch my ears off! :lol: Like anything though, it is a personal choice, if u dont like it, dont have it, no1 is right or wrong in the choice they make! I have friends with 2000 'friends' & they complain that they cant add anymore.......i have less then 150, & am constantly rejecting friendship requests, mostly from ppl i dont know......we are all different!


----------



## krusty (Aug 15, 2011)

Goldmember said:


> They do, but they take their IPHONES and update every 2 mins :evil:



lol,lol.that is so true.


----------



## hypochondroac (Aug 15, 2011)

Yeah you can't block information on here or other forums, you know why? Because it's not supposed to have much to do with your personal life. It's reptile related so why have a need to block anyone from seeing this kind of information? On facebook you are putting your entire name, DOB, very PERSONAL information. Makes a perfect government data base. Where you live, where you hang out.. all your friends.

Infact i'm seeing plenty of younger users putting their entire address and not having the privacy function switched on. It's also a perfect way for your employers to look you up and see what a dumb clown you are.

The layout and overall function is retarded, too much click this, remove that etc. Not to mention the fact that seeing even my closest of friends update every half an hour with the most boring trivial stupid crap i've ever read in my life makes me want to kill myself.

So yeah, it's amazing.

Even myspace was better than this assnovel bull.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Aug 15, 2011)

hypochondroac said:


> Yeah you can't block information on here or other forums, you know why? Because it's not supposed to have much to do with your personal life. It's reptile related so why have a need to block anyone from seeing this kind of information? On facebook you are putting your entire name, DOB, very PERSONAL information. Makes a perfect government data base. Where you live, where you hang out.. all your friends.
> 
> Infact i'm seeing plenty of younger users putting their entire address and not having the privacy function switched on. It's also a perfect way for your employers to look you up and see what a dumb clown you are.
> 
> ...


Myspace was a lot better but unfortunately facebook killed it.


----------



## ekipkcorb (Aug 15, 2011)

yeah deleted it 2 or so years ago. sick of reading peoples comments about the miserable lives and what their having for dinner. if i wanna talk to someone i'll pick up the phone


----------



## snakeluvver (Aug 15, 2011)

lol for all you guys complaining about peoples pointless posts, try twitter. Thats one thing I'll never get its the stupidest thing your not even staying in contact like with FB.


----------



## Dark_Morelia (Aug 15, 2011)

It's been said before, but apparently needs to be said again.

*YOU* are in control of your facebook. *YOU* control who you are friends with, what information you share and who you share it with.
If someone is posting crap continually or harassing you in some way, unfriend them. Simple as that.


Personally, I find it great for keeping in touch, sharing photos, etc. with family and a few select friends.
I usually keep it at about 20 friends or less, total.
Also great for keeping up to date on games, books, movies, etc. that I'm looking forward to.


----------



## Darwin-Girl88 (Aug 15, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> It really doesnt bother me what my friends post, you dont HAVE to look at it?



here here snakeluvver


----------



## chiko48 (Aug 16, 2011)

Not sure why any one would want Facebook Stalkbook?


----------



## ianinoz (Aug 16, 2011)

Facebook is a time waster.

I've had an account for a few years and hardly ever accept friend requests, I've all of 4 friends on facebook,all of them relatives.


----------



## Asharee133 (Aug 17, 2011)

CrystalMoon said:


> Hmmmm I didnt have it, now do.... Do I need it? no probably not.... I did suspend it for awhile(Ex drama) I dunno
> I just kinda like it....although I dont generally use it to mark my toilet or coffee breaks lol
> C


unlike me :lol:


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 17, 2011)

I use it to troll and annoy people  You people are obviously not using it correctly


----------



## jedi_339 (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't use it, I just find the concept pointless to me, if I want to talk to my friends I'll call them, I don't really care what they're doing in the mean time, that's what catching up when I see them is for.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Aug 18, 2011)

I like Facebook


----------



## squishi (Aug 18, 2011)

nope nope nope never.
I have seen people getting addicted & I think it is rediculous


----------



## alrightknight (Aug 18, 2011)

Its only a time waster, if you let it waste your time. I spend as much time on here as I do on FB. If there is a friend that posts to much crap, I hide there posts and if I want to check up on them all I have to do is click onto there prfile for a little look. As ive seen it mentioned, you have complete control over what you choose to put online so privacy shouldn't be an issue.

By the way myspace had/has the worst format of any social media site. I was a myspace goon and trust me, it was definatley no where near as safe as facebook is.


----------



## SteveNT (Aug 18, 2011)

Chris_D said:


> I just deleted my account, well it takes 2 weeks for them to delete it, I wasn't a big user anyway but I just got sick of it basically, logging in just to see a 'friend' that I haven't seen since school (LOL which was a long time ago) write on their wall that they just had a coffee or aren't feeling well or they are at some bar somewhere. Seriously, think about it, how pathetic have things become?
> 
> Just wondering if many other people think the same or, as I imagine, am I in the minority?



I dont. I find actual life interesting.


----------



## saximus (Aug 18, 2011)

SteveNT said:


> I dont. I find actual life interesting.


You mean actual life like sitting on reptile forums?
I love how just about everyone who doesn't use it insinuates that the 750 million who do are obviously friendless losers who never go outside and never have a conversation with anyone except over the internet. I wonder if people said the same thing when the telephone was invented - "Well in MY DAY we actually went out and saw people". What sort of stupid moron would use this fandangled technology. It will obviously never really catch on"


----------



## SteveNT (Aug 18, 2011)

saximus said:


> You mean actual life like sitting on reptile forums?
> I love how just about everyone who doesn't use it insinuates that the 750 million who do are obviously friendless losers who never go outside and never have a conversation with anyone except over the internet. I wonder if people said the same thing when the telephone was invented - "Well in MY DAY we actually went out and saw people". What sort of stupid moron would use this fandangled technology. It will obviously never really catch on"



I grew up without a phone and yea I used to walk to people's places to catch up, or ride a bike, And I'd get swooped by maggies on the way and meet a blue tongue or a rbb or a brown or spot a new spot for a good look later. I work outdoors in remote areas and enjoy sitting on a reptile forum when the day is done, it's better than TV. I dont give a rats **** about facebook. From what I've seen it's just enhanced suburban numbness. 

Each to their own.


----------



## Jen (Aug 18, 2011)

I live 5000km away from my family and the majority of my friends, and am in a different time zone making it sometimes difficult to 'just call them' - not to mention the expense. Facebook allows me to talk to them for free and on my time. Sure, email does the same thing, but email doesn't have Mob Wars.


----------



## Treknotechelaps (Aug 18, 2011)

Don't use it, was nearly gonna create an account to speak to a couple of cousins that live in the UK but couldn't be bothered with all the bull**** with it. Like to have separate groups of friends and not all one big family. This forum is enough for me and keeps me amused in my spare time, and at least everyone has similar interests.
Both of my brothers have got it and have had people i went to school with looking for me via them and wanting to catch up...if i liked em enough i'd still be friends with them now. Other people who i used to be friends with are now facebook friends with one or both brothers which is annoying. People change and move on in their lives.


----------



## Octane (Aug 19, 2011)

Don't use it when I first looked it seemed like the majority of stuff on there was just people dribbling crap.


----------



## Wookie (Aug 25, 2011)

Great way to keep in touch IMO. Its free, you can share photos and videos with friends (which you can choose). You can send out and receive invites to events (only way it happens in my circle of friends). I haven't had a problem with it to date. Actually quite hard to "hack" unless you've put very poor passwords or password questions in which case it is your own fault. As far as privacy you choose which info you want to share so I don't see that fault?



Waterrat said:


> It's sad when people have (or think they have) "friends" in the virtual world, they text each other ....... wow!
> I prefer to have real friends I can shake their hands, see them, see them smiling, have a drink with them - to me that's real life. As far as I am concerned, facebook can go broke (I know it won't).



Only so much time in the day Michael. If I had a drink with all my friends I'd probably die :lol:


----------

